# Parking for Mt. Diablo south gate



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone have a suggestion on a good place to park to ride the south gate route up Mt. Diablo?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

launchercomp said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on a good place to park to ride the south gate route up Mt. Diablo?


We always start at Diablo Vista Park, on Crow Canyon Road, a block or two up from Camino Tassajara. It's a couple of miles from South Gate, but that gives you a good warm up before you hit the climb. There are bathrooms there, which is nice. 

There is probably room to park on Blackhawk Road, but I have no idea if it is legal.


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> We always start at Diablo Vista Park, on Crow Canyon Road, a block or two up from Camino Tassajara. It's a couple of miles from South Gate, but that gives you a good warm up before you hit the climb. There are bathrooms there, which is nice.
> 
> There is probably room to park on Blackhawk Road, but I have no idea if it is legal.


A mile or two east of Southgate on Blackhawk there is a small soccer field and parking lot. From riding down Blackhawk, it doesn't look like much parking is available alongside the road.


----------



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. S/B a good weekend for a climb.


----------

